# newbie here with a few questions :)



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello everyone  First I want to say good morning 
I can already tell I'm going to be posting here alot lol. 

Okay let me tell you a little about myself.. I'm 24 yrs. old, 5'3  @ 120 lbs. Now my first question is , is my weight too much for my height? According to doctor charts is it.

I don't have the best diet...at all! I don't always cook the healthy foods that I know I should etc.. Everytime I try and workout I just end up stopping after a few days and then stopping for three weeks ..then working out for a few more days and then stopping..over and over again. I find it hard to stay motivated. Any suggestions? I know what I want to look like and it helps me to always have those types of pics around me in order to keep me motivated but somedays I just don't want to workout. But I know I should and need to if I want to look a certain way.

Since I don't have the best foods in my house what can I take as a shake? Which ones work best? I don't want to bulk up, I want to get lean. Tighten everything I've got. I'm very new to this and don't know very much. Anything and everything you can tell me is appreaciated 

This is the workout I've been doing for the past 3 weeks *I workout 4 times a week*

1. push ups *as many as I can within 30 seconds*

2. some sort of back work I'm not actually sure what its called. * you place your knees on the floor and abs on ball. Lift arms out to side so elbows lift above back. I do as many as I can in 30 seconds.

3. Ball squats * as many as I can within 30 seonds.

4. Abs on ball *as many as I can in 30 seconds

5. hamstrings * you lie on your back with knees on ball. Lift your butt up and down. I do as many as I can in 30 seconds.

6. abdominal * lie on back and place ball underneath legs. Hug ball with back of legs and pull the ball and knees towards chest. I do this as many times as I can in 30 seconds.

7. adductor *lie on your back, with your knees bent and your feet flat on the floor. Place ball between legs,squeeze nd hold for 3 seconds then release and squeeze again. As many as I can in 30 seconds.

8. Pec press * lie on back and bring the ball in between arms.Squeeze arms together to work the chest. Hold each move for 10 seconds. Again I do this as many times as I can in 30 seconds.

9. side crunches *as many as I can in 30 seconds*

10. leg raises *as many as I can in 30 seconds* I also wanted to know which is the most effective way to work your lower abs? I've had three kids in a very short period of time so I have a little loose skin I'd like to lose.

Is this workout going to work? Am I missing something ? I don't know anything LOL! Please tell me everything you know! I found a few good grocery lists I'm going to use next time I go shopping. If anyone knows where I can find more good food lists please let me know where. 

Are there any good books I can read to learn everything I need to know? I don't just want to look a certain way, I also want to be healthier and eat right. Oh and how much water should I be drinking a day? I normally don't drink water everyday..maybe every other day *I drink juice,milk,pepsi etc..* I've cut off the colas cause I know how bad they're for you. But it's so hard  
Also when is the best time to workout? All these things I need to know and have no clue..ppl help me 

Okay people fill me up on everything you know lol


----------



## supertech (Apr 19, 2004)

welcome


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

HI girl! Welcome to IM!  

lotssa questions  
for some ideas on proper nutrition and healthy diet, try reading here: 
http://69.93.187.54/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21113

as for your training- it doesnt look bad. are you doing that same routine 4 days per week? 
you may want to begin with a lower/upper body split 2X week each to get familar with more exercises and then perhaps move into a 4 day split in time. 

as for motivation- you need to really ask yourself what you want and what your willing to put into it. how much hard work, dedication, preperation of your schedule, food, etc.  

Best of luck, Im sure you'll really like it here!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2004)

pinkinthemiddle welcome to IM!


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> HI girl! Welcome to IM!
> 
> lotssa questions
> ...



Yeah I do the same routine 4 days a week. What do you mean begin with a lower/upper body split though?

I know what I want..and I want it badly enough to work hard for it..I'm gonna go for it 
 

Everyone cross your fingers lol

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## butterfly (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

welcome to IM !


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by pinkinthemiddle *_
> Yeah I do the same routine 4 days a week. What do you mean begin with a lower/upper body split though?
> 
> I know what I want..and I want it badly enough to work hard for it..I'm gonna go for it
> ...




Ok I crossed my fingers for you!  But Im sure that you will do well- tons of support and advice here, your in good hands from everyone!  

by a lower body and upper body split, I mean like this
day 1-upper body
day 2-lower body
rest
repeat. 
that way you can concentrate a bit more on each bodypart rather than minimal exercises for each. 
upperbody- you would work your chest/back/shouldrs/arms
lower body- hams/quads/calves/glutes/abs
You could try that for a while or if you prefered making a 4 day split by working only each bodypart 1X week more intensly. If you need help devising such routines we can help!  

btw, is that you in your avatar? Very pretty  
I see that your in Quebec too! Thats cool, not far from my home.. do you know where Mt.Carleton is in NB?


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Ok I crossed my fingers for you!  But Im sure that you will do well- tons of support and advice here, your in good hands from everyone!
> 
> by a lower body and upper body split, I mean like this
> ...




I love it here! Honestly I have searched for a site like this that actually moves and haven't found one til now, so I'm very happy. I have so many questions and I'm willing to listen.

I understand now what you were saying about upper/lower split. But how do I know how long to workout each time? I don't know any of this!  Where do I start?

I've been reading alot about eating right and different types of exercies but I don't know how to put it all together to work for me  I've thought about a personal trainer but I can't afford it.

 Yeah thats me, thank you  lol
No, never heard of Mt.Carleton. Do you know where Ottawa is?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

_Welcome  
We were needing someone with your avatar. _


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Welcome
> We were needing someone with your avatar. _



lol Thanks


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Interesting name, Pinkinthemiddle.    Welcome to IM


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Pinkin  Stay around for awhile! And post more pics


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

I've never seen this side of you Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

You haven't looked hard enough then, LOL! Sorry, springtime brings it out in me


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Me too!  Nothin' wrong with it.


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry Pink.  Didnt mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Interesting name, Pinkinthemiddle.    Welcome to IM



Interesting name for an interesting girl  and thank you


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Sorry Pink.  Didnt mean to hijack your thread.



LOL np.
It's men being men lol


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Welcome Pinkin  Stay around for awhile! And post more pics



Oh I'm sure I'll be here alot lol  
Yeah pics remind me lol, I uploaded a picture into my gallery and it's way to big, can i delete it and cut it down and if so how? I looked and cannot for the life of me figure it out  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Awwww, she's on to us Var


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Awwww, she's on to us Var



LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

I just have to say Canada has WAY to many hot women here on IM. Not fair. Ya'll need to come down further south! LOL


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I just have to say Canada has WAY to many hot women here on IM. Not fair. Ya'll need to come down further south! LOL



lol There are beautiful women everywhere  
Actually I've always wanted to visit the south just never had the chance to..yet lol

Where exactly are you ?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome to IM 

very beautiful BTW


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by pinkinthemiddle *_
> lol There are beautiful women everywhere
> Actually I've always wanted to visit the south just never had the chance to..yet lol
> 
> Where exactly are you ?


Arlington, VA.(Washington, DC) Quite a ways away


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Arlington, VA.(Washington, DC) Quite a ways away



Wow, that is pretty far. Well then.. you know what you need to do.. come visit Canada


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Welcome to IM
> 
> very beautiful BTW




Thank you


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

Ummm... sounds like you take your steak the same way as I do


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_



Did you make that?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 20, 2004)

hahahahaaha nope, found it on the net !!!

but you are a hottie so my 2 minutes of looking was worth it....

ohh and keep the pics coming, you have a european look to you ?!?!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> ohh and keep the pics coming,*4-shore*  you have a european look to you ?!?! *nah I think shes got the whole girl next door look, since she looks like a girl that live next door to me*


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> hahahahaaha nope, found it on the net !!!
> 
> but you are a hottie so my 2 minutes of looking was worth it....
> ...



LOL it's still sweet 
Really? You think I look european?


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_



"nah I think shes got the whole girl next door look, since she looks like a girl that live next door to me "

Yeah I look too much like a girl next door... plane jane.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Not plain Jane!!! Spitfire meant to say the "dream" girl next door


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

NO, The girl is not the type of girl you just see on the street, its the girl you have always wanted but is untouchable. Though I did hooked up with me neighbor, but thats beside the point.
Your still hot


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> NO, The girl is not the type of girl you just see on the street, its the girl you have always wanted but is untouchable. Though I did hooked up with me neighbor, but thats beside the point.
> Your still hot



LOL@ but thats beside the point.
Why would you say I'm the type of girl thats untouchable? I'm no different then any other girl. I have the same parts ets.. But thank you  I have a very low self esteem and not to be conceided but I do hear what you're saying alot but why do ppl think that? I'm nothing special. Yes I know we all look different in our own ways but I don't see what you're talking about. I look in the mirror and see a 24 yr. old mother of three,wife,not so happy with the way she looks,draind sometimes and the list goes on and on..


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

Peoples perception, as Ive found, of themselves are either beer goggle self portrait (thats why really fat chicks wear really small clothes) or gorgeous girl that just dont realize how amazing they are. That why people come here, You will find Rock and I aren't the only ones here that will think that.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by pinkinthemiddle *_
> LOL it's still sweet
> Really? You think I look european?



ya definitely, maybe even russian....

which is cool, thats definitely a plus


----------



## Flex (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Pinm and welcome 

I just wanted to reiterate what every other guy on IM already said aboutcha....you are beautiful

p.s. whereabouts in Quebec are you from? I have cousins that live right in Quebec, and i'll find out exactly where tonite.
also you ever hear of Inverness? it's a VERY small town outside of Quebec, that's where their "homebase" is haha.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> ya definitely, maybe even russian....
> 
> which is cool, thats definitely a plus



LOL Well thank you...I think.. lol


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Hi Pinm and welcome
> 
> I just wanted to reiterate what every other guy on IM already said aboutcha....you are beautiful
> ...



Thanks for the nice compliment 
I'm not in Quebec city, I'm in the province of Quebec which is right next to Ottawa, Gatineau to be exact. I used to live on Inverness but it's not the same place you're talking about lol


----------

